# Constant Licking



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He could have indigestion or a dental problem. I have seen both when they do that.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is his breath really, super bad? My little Chi mix, Jose` does that with his tongue...well, it's not exactly in and out, but he works it, his head goes up and down and he opens and closes his mouth and licks over and over just in mid air. (better now) His breath was like a cess pool....worse! More like a poisonous gas coming from him. Oy! I took him to the vet and he said it's acid reflux disease. So, he takes Tagamet for it. His breath is much, much better but not _all_ the way better. His teeth are fine. I feed him smaller meals but more often. I would recommend a vet visit. It's a terrible thought if he has heart burn or something. The vet might give you a recommendation for some kind of antacid and the proper amount. Or he might find something else. Hope it's nothing much. Good luck.


----------

